# rod building classes



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

My tourney partners and myself want to start building trout rods and was wondering if there are any places that give rod building classes or if anyone is willing to teach?thanks guys.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Call Terry at FTU, he'll be in the rod building dept. They meet every once in a while and teach, learn build rods. What I saw was better than one on one with a buddy because different people have different ideas to share. It's for starters on up. These guys even give you discounts on the materials they sell at the store to build with. The lessons are free, how easy is that.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

you can always go here i update it as soon as the other Terry lets me know.

http://www.texasrodbuilders.com/


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Mudhole is having a class in Houston in 2011. check their website for exact date (looks like its Sept 3, 2011)


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*classes for TRB*

THESE ARE THE SCHEDULE CLASS BY TEXAS ROD BUILDERS AT FTU THIS YEAR. MARCH 13 IS THE DAY U MAY WANT TO MAKE. ALL OF THE CLASSES ARE GOOD, BUT SOME ARE ADVANCED, BUT ALL CLASSES UP TO MARCH 13 WILL BE GOOD FOR YOU. THESE ARE EXCELLENT CLASSES AND WILL BE ACCOMPANIED WITH EXCELLENT INSTRUCTORS.....BENNIE

ROD BUILDING CLASSES

PLEASE REGISTER FOR THE CLASSES YOU WANT TO ATTEND

1. Inlays and Trims


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Are you referring to the dates on the TRB site under classes? Not sure what you meant by "these are the schedule"? Is there a basic rod building class in January? Thanks!



QTRODS said:


> THESE ARE THE SCHEDULE CLASS BY TEXAS ROD BUILDERS AT FTU THIS YEAR. MARCH 13 IS THE DAY U MAY WANT TO MAKE. ALL OF THE CLASSES ARE GOOD, BUT SOME ARE ADVANCED, BUT ALL CLASSES UP TO MARCH 13 WILL BE GOOD FOR YOU. THESE ARE EXCELLENT CLASSES AND WILL BE ACCOMPANIED WITH EXCELLENT INSTRUCTORS.....BENNIE
> 
> ROD BUILDING CLASSES
> 
> ...


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

QTRODS said:


> THESE ARE THE SCHEDULE CLASS BY TEXAS ROD BUILDERS AT FTU THIS YEAR. MARCH 13 IS THE DAY U MAY WANT TO MAKE. ALL OF THE CLASSES ARE GOOD, BUT SOME ARE ADVANCED, BUT ALL CLASSES UP TO MARCH 13 WILL BE GOOD FOR YOU. THESE ARE EXCELLENT CLASSES AND WILL BE ACCOMPANIED WITH EXCELLENT INSTRUCTORS.....BENNIE
> 
> ROD BUILDING CLASSES
> 
> ...


thanks for the info.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

on the TRB web site for rod classes , that page was for 2010 not 2011


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I will get with Terry J. and see if we can get a schedule posted soon.
The Mudhole classes cost I think $149 and ours are free however you will have to purchase your own rod kit.
Pat


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*THAT IS 2011 SCD.*



Terry G. said:


> on the TRB web site for rod classes , that page was for 2010 not 2011


TERRY SENT ME THE NEW SCHEDULE, BECAUSE I M RESPONSIBLE FOR THE INSTRUCTOR GATHERING. I TRYED TO DOWN LOAD THE DOC. ON TO THIS SITE, BUT IT IS IN WORD AND WOULD NOT LET ME......BENNIE

PS I WILL E-MAIL THE SCHEDULE TO ANYONE JUST SEND MESSAGE THROUGH ACCOUNT WITH E-MAIL AND WILL SEND THE WHOLE SECEDULE.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually that is my bad, what I had sent Bennie was the 2010 schedule. The 2011 schedule is almost the same, just a few variations as to the date. The Rod Building class is going to be Feb 5th. That is a Saturday and will be a day long event. I still have some spaces for those that are interested so give me a shout. 
The class is free for those that want to attend and watch. If you want to build a rod, the kit is $40 and includes lunch! such a deal! lol

Thanks

Terry


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i'll post the schedule on the TRB web site when ya get it figured out.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

sounds like a great dael thanks everyone.Im gonna build a rod.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

the new 2011 schedule has been posted on the TRB board, but FTU and Terry J need to set the times , the dates are set.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*schedule*

sorry everybody i thought i was do all the good, but messed up, terry sent the 2110 trb and 2011 ftu to show me where the open ftu days are so we can schedule our events. iguess im just an old *******..........bennie



Terrynj said:


> Actually that is my bad, what I had sent Bennie was the 2010 schedule. The 2011 schedule is almost the same, just a few variations as to the date. The Rod Building class is going to be Feb 5th. That is a Saturday and will be a day long event. I still have some spaces for those that are interested so give me a shout.
> The class is free for those that want to attend and watch. If you want to build a rod, the kit is $40 and includes lunch! such a deal! lol
> 
> Thanks
> ...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey Terrnj, I sent you a pm. I am glad yall posted this thread. I've been wanting to take this class since I met Pat. Looking forward to it. HG


----------

